# The Bulls Head, Leicestershire - April 2014



## Goldie87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't really find much history on this one, but from 1750 the Gartree Hundred met here, where local jurors would carry out administration, justice and taxation. The pub has been sat derelict for possibly over ten years now, gradually falling into disrepair. There was a planning application to demolish the pub and build seven houses, which was refused, an appeal on the decision was also refused. 

Passed here lots of times over the years and always wanted to have a look, but just never seemed to get round to it. One day recently I suggested to jacquesj that we should stop by there, so we headed over for a quick look. It was a fairly nice little place, a bit empty, but pretty untouched considering how long its been sat there.


----------



## Pilot (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like it wouldn't take much to open up again. Shame the main breweries charge free houses such extortionate prices.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 30, 2014)

So many pubs have ended up like this both in the city and the countryside its sad but a sign of the times,great old wall advert for the brewery,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hate to see the traditional English pub disappearing : ( good photography though lads


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2014)

Nice one! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ace5150 (May 3, 2014)

Tut Tut........one of you naughty lads has broken a golden rule set down by HM Government........NO SMOKING in a pub!
Love the radical attitude!
Great pics!


----------



## Goldie87 (May 14, 2014)

It was a shame to see it in this state, surprised it's survived as long as it has really!


----------

